# look what I found



## robert bell (Aug 28, 2019)

1937


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Aug 28, 2019)

Very cool find! Can you please show what's going on with that dropstand/clip?


----------



## catfish (Aug 28, 2019)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## robert bell (Aug 28, 2019)

what ya think she's worth??


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2019)

I bought one complete except for the rack in the 2012 Copake auction for $150. With shipping, auction fees, and taxes I think it cost me about $230 by the time I got it to the house. Not sure what these bring now though. V/r Shawn


----------



## robert bell (Aug 28, 2019)

so mouse tailight, zep front light, etc  bike is in couple hundred dollar range??


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 28, 2019)

Mouse light is steel correct? 

Need more pics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2019)

robert bell said:


> so mouse tailight, zep front light, etc  bike is in couple hundred dollar range??




Like I said that was seven years ago. Pretty sure my mouse was painted steel. I sold the bike but can't remember what I got for it. Probably could have parted it but it was a nice original. Unfortunately these just don't get the same attention as the later Zeps--boys or girls. V/r Shawn


----------



## robert bell (Aug 28, 2019)

Dang, didn't know about steel/aluminum mouse!! Still, couldn't let this go to a non-cabe'r!! Rear stand is crazy, front light real nice, inside tank mint!


----------



## robert bell (Aug 29, 2019)

more pics


----------



## STRADALITE (Aug 29, 2019)

That dropstand clip is something I’ve never seen.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 29, 2019)

Should be 1000 range plus....beautiful specimen!


----------



## WFarm (Aug 29, 2019)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2019)

Beautiful bike, any history/story behind it?


----------



## robert bell (Sep 3, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I bought one complete except for the rack in the 2012 Copake auction for $150. With shipping, auction fees, and taxes I think it cost me about $230 by the time I got it to the house. Not sure what these bring now though. V/r Shawn



did the 37 zep ladies bike you had come with the locking fork?? wondering if only boy's bikes did


----------



## robert bell (Sep 3, 2019)

also got this coming soon....wife should be happy!!


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 3, 2019)

The ad shows for girls and boys.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 3, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1054685






 

That's NICE!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2019)

robert bell said:


> did the 37 zep ladies bike you had come with the locking fork?? wondering if only boy's bikes didView attachment 1057581



I'm pretty sure it did. I thought all Zeps came with a locking fork. I have a '37 boys but haven't found a source for the keys. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 3, 2019)

That stand is very unusual.  Ad mentions side stand.


----------



## robert bell (Sep 3, 2019)

mickeyc said:


> That stand is very unusual.  Ad mentions side stand.



Mentioned side stand on boys, show's rear stand on girl's. Stand is unusual, no holes or catch on fender that way!! Would love to see another one with that stand!


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 3, 2019)

robert bell said:


> Mentioned side stand on boys, show's rear stand on girl's. Stand is unusual, no holes or catch on fender that way!! Would love to see another one with that stand!




Here's another

http://www.nostalgic.net/1936-hawthorne-zep-ladies-model


----------



## robert bell (Sep 3, 2019)

That 36 on Dave's website has exactly the same rear stand and NO fork lock. Could my bike be a 36 zep?


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 3, 2019)

Could be. Do you have any better pictures of the fork?


----------



## THE STIG (Sep 3, 2019)

Zep


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Sep 8, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 1057582
> The ad shows for girls and boys.



I think my brother has one of these bikes in his shed. He got it for natta from one of his Antique engine buddies. I'll have to investigate further. Enjoy your new bike. Razin.


----------

